# Lael's Braumiser build



## lael (20/5/13)

Some people asked about my build. It's a 42cm x 45cm pot with a BigW malt pipe. I'm hoping to upgrade the malt pipe to something larger. And it needs a stand.

There isn't a side port cause i figured I could plumb it out the bottom, and then also use the pump to do whirlpooling with the immersion chiller. It works well so far. Also means I can pump the wort into the fermenter once it has cooled down (so far I've forgotten whirlfloc on the two brews I've done... so not sure how this affects the trub cone yet) - which has given me good aeration and fermentation in both brews so far.


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

ghetto stand for the moment  I'm looking into getting something in stainless made for it. The plates were some 1.5mm stainless a fabricating shop gave me (they offered the reinforcing tube for the top plate for free and I took a case of beer as thanks... they seemed to like that). Big W malt pipe, with craftbrewer 3/8" tube as seal at the bottom. Ikea splatter guards for fine mesh.


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

splatter guards still need to be drilled larger to match the hex nipple and nut I put on the plates to let them slide over the threaded rod smoothly (new addition to the build).

Results I was pretty happy with!  crush from millmaster mini set to credit card (1.2mm) for second crush (marking straight up on the mill), first was I'm guessing 1.4mm - two notches more open).

Wort cloudy at start, then crystal at the end (it's like magic to see it clear up over the mash). And the refractometer pic from my first DSGA brew - just tasted it and it is absolutely delicious. A very satisfying result.

Apart from wanting to get the larger malt pipe finished, and a more permanent stand.... very very happy with the build overall.


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

Good job. Is the threaded rod a permanent fixture what does it anchor to at the bottom of the pot? do you remove it before the boil? How much were the top and bottom stainless filter plates?

Does that wingnut take a long time to wind down? ;-)


----------



## spog (21/5/13)

Wow! Nice rig,you have we'll and truly been bitten by the brewing bug. Cheers..spog..


----------



## lael (21/5/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> Good job. Is the threaded rod a permanent fixture what does it anchor to at the bottom of the pot? do you remove it before the boil? How much were the top and bottom stainless filter plates?
> 
> Does that wingnut take a long time to wind down? ;-)


The rod is permanent. 10mm rod, through a hole in the bottom of the malt pipe. Fastening is a nut, washer, silicone washer, pot, underneath doesn't matter so much. (Nut etc. The earth should be in contact with the pot really) I'm going to swap out the washer for a 3/8" one as they come with larger diameters.

Plates were free, the drilling was not. I spent about 8-12hrs drilling them. I would just buy perf steel if I was doing it again. Go to a stainless place and check their offcuts. I found generally they won't talk to you about offcuts on the phone, but in person they are really helpful.

Yeah, it takes about 30 seconds lol. Seems longer. The rod is long because of my plans for a taller malt pipe 

edit: answered inside quotes


----------



## lael (21/5/13)

spog said:


> Wow! Nice rig,you have we'll and truly been bitten by the brewing bug. Cheers..spog..


Thanks!  yeah... my gf might have used the term 'obsessed' recently...


----------



## Edak (21/5/13)

Hey Lael, great job! I see you have taken on several of my design tips which you will be happy about in the long run. Yeah that wing nut goes a long way. Can you still get a lid onto your pot? 

Did you figure out what those u shaped metal bars that hold down the malt pipe are called?

I bet you feel awesome when you brew now  can't wait to see it with a proper stand.


----------



## Edak (21/5/13)

Oh oh oh and do you collect a lot of gunk when you first start to drain into the fermenter? With the out port down underneath I imagine the pipes filling up with trub.


----------



## PeteQ (21/5/13)

lael said:


> Thanks!  yeah... my gf might have used the term 'obsessed' recently...


haha I never get that from the boss...

We'll have to organise a brew day now you're all sorted, maybe at a reasonable hour of the day???


----------



## lael (21/5/13)

Edak said:


> Hey Lael, great job! I see you have taken on several of my design tips which you will be happy about in the long run. Yeah that wing nut goes a long way. Can you still get a lid onto your pot?
> 
> Did you figure out what those u shaped metal bars that hold down the malt pipe are called?
> 
> I bet you feel awesome when you brew now  can't wait to see it with a proper stand.


Thanks! I totally copied you - loved your work! I got 3/8" hex nipples and nuts for the plates, but they don't give much play / slack between the center rod. Thinking about going larger. The pot didn't come with a lid... needless to say my ramp times are atrocious at the moment. I need to find a 42cm lid.... hmm....

Those bars are bain marie dividers! got them at a commercial kitchen place in Auburn. Work a treat!

I'm not sure about the trub question - I forgot both brews to use whirlfloc, so didn't see much of anything left after draining - I guess it was all still in suspension. I'll look next time. The answer is - potentially yes. But from what a lot of people have said on here, it doesn't seem to be a big deal to let the beer sit on the hot and cold break when fermenting (some saying better beer, some saying can't tell, few saying slightly worse). What do you think?

Seriously - thanks for all the inspiration - I think it was your rig that first made me go... oh yeah... that looks great!


----------



## lael (21/5/13)

PeteQ said:


> haha I never get that from the boss...
> 
> We'll have to organise a brew day now you're all sorted, maybe at a reasonable hour of the day???


Love to! I don't understand - you don't want to brew from 9pm - 5am? lol


----------



## Edak (21/5/13)

lael said:


> Those bars are bain marie dividers! got them at a commercial kitchen place in Auburn. Work a treat!


Of course! I didn't think of that  

I am flattered that you used some of my ideas, I am just glad to hear that they worked out. 

I like to keep the trub out personally.


----------



## lael (21/5/13)

Edak said:


> Of course! I didn't think of that
> 
> I am flattered that you used some of my ideas, I am just glad to hear that they worked out.
> 
> I like to keep the trub out personally.


I only knew because they were with all the trays for the bain maries lol.
trub out - from personal experience? or just seems better/ purist?


----------



## lael (3/10/13)

Upgraded the System to a 33cmdia x 36cmHeight malt pipe. Squeezed 10.8kg in there for a 50L batch of DSGA 

I cut the hole in the bottom of the pot to the same size as the smaller BigW pot so I can use the same seal, and also the same bottom plate - but I needed a new larger plate. I got some perf SS from M&S for this a while ago.

Cut down the longer bain marie supports to size as reinforcements just in case...

oh - and a little while ago I swapped out the aldi drill for an ozito - the Aldi one i got happened to have an issue switching into low gear. The new one definitely has more torque and power, but seems to shred the grain and husk more - not sure if I need to run it through faster or something.


----------



## lael (3/10/13)

I am still looking to get another pot to do the pot - in a pot trick to increase the malt pipe capacity. The store was out when I went there this week though... so hopefully next week!

Mashing went well, but with a liquor - grist fluidisation ratio of 2.6L to 1kg in the malt pipe it was definitely a stiff mash and was pushing up against the top plate, even with a coarse grind @ 1.4. Efficiency was slightly lower than expected, but still got a final 1.050 49/50L into the fermenter.

Having an over the side element to get the boil going was fantastic! no need for floating pie tins this time around  (normally would need 2-3 to speed up ramp rate to boil time)

Very happy with the upgrades! Going to try a finer crush next time, but a little nervous about trying it with such a low ratio. I think 2.7/2.8 is probably the lowest I would comfortably like to go. That said - I did leave this one alone after the first 30 mins went by uneventfully... so... maybe 

Ironically, with the ots element, I think the boil ramp time was reduced so much that the total brew time might have actually been marginally quicker than a single batch.

Cheers!


----------



## mje1980 (3/10/13)

This is brilliant. Well done mate!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/13)

Just a suggestion Lael you could make a couple of spacers out of stainless tube to suit the small and large malt pipes, and how did you go with the whirl pooling?


----------



## lael (4/10/13)

Thanks mje!

Not sure I understand wide eyed? both malt pipes work, i just have different top plates for them. Ideally you could use a single plate size by doing pot in a pot and removing the top one for small batches. Depends on finding a straight walled pot ( not tapered like BigW though). 

Whirlpooling... Was fine, but i don't get a really strong flow out of the kaixin pump - but the outlet is not in the most efficient spot. If i was starting again i would put a third bulkhead / skin fitting on the opposite side of the pot with a right angle going into the pot and then could pump through the plumbing to whirlpool. Rafinus' great idea, but I haven't heard how well it works yet. 

It took a while to chill... I was wondering why and then realised i was trying to chill twice the volume. Any suggestions?

Edit: using a copper coiled immersion chiller


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/10/13)

What I mean by the spacer is it would save you having to wind the wing nut all the way down to the plate, so your spacer would sit over the thread. I have a copper coil chiller but I made mine from 3/4'' tube and I used to run the water from a water tank in the garden using a powerful pump and then back into the top of the tank cooled the wort down real quick but I no chill now.


----------



## lael (5/10/13)

That's actually a really good idea! So basically a piece of tube with the same diameter as the wing but, and then slide it over the thread and the spacer tightens down onto the locking bar. I like it!

About to see if the second pot I bought yesterday has rusted after sitting overnight with water in it... and then figuring out how to get the pots together after cutting the bottom out. Pay $50, check if the pot is any good and then cut it up... I question my sanity a little every time...


----------



## Edak (25/10/13)

I can't believe that I missed this thread, I am happy to finally see your build lael. Great job! I am guessing that it was worth the blood sweat and tears.


----------



## djar007 (25/10/13)

Looks great lael. Really nice. One of a kind.


----------



## lael (24/12/13)

Well... the insanity continues...

I finally got the larger malt pipe working - and at the same time have been debating what to do.... I had a problem I never imagined I would - the center thread on my original system wasn't long enough!!! 
I originally bought double of parts cause a friend said he was going to build a system too. He pulled out (he didn't tell me to buy the parts, it just seemed to make sense). Soo... I as contemplating using them as an excuse to build a larger system... so... hey... why not... lol.

Behold the BrauMonster! I'm not sure exactly what the practical limits are - but it can do roughly 80L of 1.055 into the fermenter (this is a smurto's below) and can comfortably mash around 17.5KG of grain (fluidisation of 2.8L/kg), I'm guessing I could squeeze in 18kg or so... though there is not much reason to. Minimum water level for it to work is around 65L without grain, and with max grain bill around 50L - I haven't tried to max the OG in practice yet.

Got the stand built from a stainless shop I've developed a good relationship with and am getting the same built for the Brau'Mini' above. I'll post pics of that one once it is complete.


Hmmm... can't upload photos...? - Upload Skipped (Error IO) - suggestions?


----------



## lael (24/12/13)

measuring up the locations to cut using the fascia from superoo



double checking the hole locations before drilling... ( I didn't do this last time and have a few double holes  on the other controller)



measuring out 17.5kgs grain for an 80L batch... nuts, but awesome.



rigged up a double pulley based on BribieG's work - thanks!





Mash - In and starting to clear up 30mins later



malt pipe lifted and sparging


----------



## lael (24/12/13)

Some detail shots:

The system:




Plumbing:


I wanted to recirculate during cooling to increase speed of cooling (found out my immersion chiller is probably inadequate for 80L batches...) so I modified the design from my previous version's plumbing. One valve for flow control, and the T valve provides choice of pumping straight out, up through the malt pipe, or both - but doesn't provide flow control at all. I run the wort straight out and back into the side tap which has an elbow inside the pot for whirlpooling. Hose clamps to seal it - easy and happy to save $45 over buying quick disconnects. I'm thinking about mounting the controller on the same side as the valve access.



Malt Pipe:



The pot - in a pot - malt pipe. These pots do not taper at all (a good thing for trying to extend the malt pipe). The trick was to cut the slits into the second pot pretty far up into the pot so that the metal can flex gently. I tried to get it to work with about an inch cut, and it didn't go well - ended up bending the flaps so they aren't as neat as they could be. About 2 inches / 5cm and it slides in much more easily. Mallet required for the last cm or so. Seals really well nearly the whole way around.

All in all a smashing success - very very happy with the result - a system that has larger capacity than a Brau, with greater flexibility. Downsides - I would really like to have separate malt pipes as the scratching of the friction is showing up the cheapness of the pots (have rusted in spots and require cleaning). The controller on this one also experienced some screen scrambling during the brew which was annoying - so I might swap out the other controller next time I brew and see if the same thing happens - I'm assuming it is something about the controller build at this point. The temp probe failed at the end - so it might be related to that...


----------



## stakka82 (24/12/13)

Mate that is awesome... makes me wish I wasn't completely useless with my hands!

Do you mind if I ask how much it's set you back, dollar-wise so far?


----------



## angus_grant (24/12/13)

Nice work Lael. I am hoping to finally get my brau-meiser up and working over the break. Just need to find some spare time to finish off the inner pipe. Think I have the sealing. Just need to work out the bottom filter. Am thinking I will just cut a bunch of slots in the bottom of a Big W pot and see how that goes filtering. Would certainly make the system much easier to build. I know QldKev has done this for his single vessel system.

It's great to see someone produce a working inner pipe extension. It's a shame that the Big W pots taper, so I am figuring on mating the tops together to extend the malt pipe and will cut the bottom off the top one.

That is indeed a brau-monster. :super:

At some point I will build a bigger system as it would be nice to nail out a couple of cubes per brew instead of just one cube. It's hard to find time to brew with an 18 month old and another one due in a couple of months is not going to make it any easier.

Have been doing a few kit beers and they just aren't the same as AG.


----------



## Edak (27/12/13)

Great job lael, you have worked hard on that system and it shows quality workmanship.


----------



## lael (28/12/13)

Thanks Guys! It certainly is satisfying to see something you designed come to completion from a spreadsheet model to a reality 

Angus - you can probably find some straight pots somewhere close to you for a price that is not too far off the price that Big W charge and then do something similar to what I did.

Honestly - the extra cost in upgrading a brau-clone to a larger system is fairly minimal. The main costs are an over the side element, extending the malt pipe, and sorting out a rig to lift the now crazy heavy malt pipe. You still need the same filter plates, the same pump (kaixin for me) and a controller... if you are spending 7 hours on a brew (that is what i find it takes me... I might be able to get it lower with some practice) then it makes sense to make enough to share. The big cost is your time, not the ingredients (unless you mess it up... ).

Appreciate all the compliments and happy to help anyone getting started on the process.

Costs - I did a breakdown on the original before I built the stand. I think the total for both systems is significantly under buying a 50L Braumeister... I'll do some more maths on it in the next few days to add it up properly. It does take a fair whack of time to put it all together though. I probably spent the most time looking for parts etc - which is why I posted the spreadsheet I did in the controller thread. Just realise that a) It will save you money b) depending on time you put in and c) objectives / quality you want it still won't be 'cheap'... but the build quality will show... for better or for worse 

See: http://aussiehomebre...14#entry1117162


----------



## Bizier (28/12/13)

lael said:


> laelsbraumonster07.jpg


Isn't that the picture of a Chinese moon landing?

Awesome work mate.


----------



## lael (28/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Isn't that the picture of a Chinese moon landing?
> 
> Awesome work mate.


He he he  

Shhh! Don't tell anyone! I got paid a lot of money for those photos!


----------



## MastersBrewery (28/12/13)

Most definitely going to have to see this gear in action, great work, and top quality finish.

MB


----------



## stevemc32 (2/4/14)

Great work on the monster lael, just wondering if you could let me know where you got the 36cm tall malt pipe pots from and what are the specs on the perforated sheet from M&S and what it was worth?

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## zwitter (2/4/14)

Hi Lael

Wow nice unit!

I too am interested on the mesh details from MS. I contacted them and still waiting for reply.

James


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lael (3/4/14)

Thanks guys! The malt pipes are about 35cm tall and 33ID. The outside of the rolled lip is 35cm.. Sold as a 35x35  but it works well for me. They are cheap stainless pots from a Chinese grocery diagonally opposite paddy markets in Sydney. Got another one recently for 55. A neodymium magnet will stick to them... so not true stainless. But I haven't had too many issues with them rusting.

I've ordered some tall pots off aliexpress to try to have a single tall malt pipe. Not sure how the experiment will work out yet. Supposed to be 35cmD x 60cm high.


----------



## lael (3/4/14)

The stainless perf is 2mm thick, 3mm holes. Standard pitch - I think 5mm. Solid as a rock. That said I haven't pushed it like I did with the big w pot, but also haven't needed to with the capacity that the system has. 

The other thing that is different with the larger vs the smaller system is the bain Marie dividers are the longer ones, which are also thicker than the shorter ones, which I recommend. I used an angle grinder to cut them to size.


----------



## Cervantes (3/4/14)

Really nice work.

I'm curious as to how difficult the controller was to make.

I'm pretty sure that I could build the rest, but the controller would leave me stumped.

If I could buy a controller I'd have a crack at building one of these.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## lael (3/4/14)

Oh, the perf was an offcut. They wanted 150, I negotiated 100 - its for beer! 

I found them MUCH more helpful if you front up in person. that said.. Stainless perf is just expensive esp. Thick, and 2mm is worth it for longevity.


----------



## CosmicBertie (3/4/14)

Cervantes said:


> Really nice work.
> 
> I'm curious as to how difficult the controller was to make.
> 
> ...


Where are you based? Someone may help put the controller together for you....


----------



## lael (3/4/14)

Andy, its a good question. I would say the fear of messing up and intimidation is greater than the problems of actually building it. Reading over the build docs carefully and understanding how the system / electrics work should eliminate most issues. 

Measure twice, cut once


----------



## booargy (3/4/14)

the man who never made a mistake never made anything


----------



## lael (3/4/14)

My first controller has holes in the wrong spot for the screws on the front. I don't notice anymore, and its still my fave, but that is why I recommend using superoo's fascia as a template for cutting and drilling.


----------



## zwitter (3/4/14)

I agree the controller build could be daunting for some of us. I am electronics engineer so that bit is half easy building the board etc but I am a hardware person and not been any good at software since BASIC on the ZX80.

Building the box with holes and drilling stainless is more scary! But gotta try it for the love of beer.

I am in Sydney but would be happy to assist in building a controller.

Tough bit at the moment is sourcing the mesh and top bottom perforated plates. But then only started ordering the pots etc about 3 weeks ago. 

Cheers

James


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lael (3/4/14)

I'm doing a brew day on sat. If anyone wants to come and see the system in action, PM me and I'll get in touch.


----------



## stevemc32 (3/4/14)

Nice offer lael, solid effort. 

Zwitter if you hear back from m&s and are interested in splitting some perforated sheet let me know. 

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/4/14)

Spent the day with Lael brewing a Belgian, and tasting a few, and trying some really awesome smoked ribs. Absolutely great brew day and great to see an AG system making the process so simple. Cheers to a great host :beerbang:


----------



## lael (5/4/14)

Mmmmmm ribs... Thanks for coming along masters. An awesome day. Quadruppel in 6 months?


----------



## Deevotronics (23/4/14)

Hi Lael,

Got a kit off you a couple months back, thought I would show you a couple of pics of the system I have just completed. Its a 36 ltr outer pot and 17 ltr inner. I wanted to remove the central metal rod, so Im using a locking bar that slides through the wall of the outer pot to hold down the lid of the inner. All I have to do now is drill a butt load of holes in the lid to it will act like a top filter plate.

Bottom of the inner pot has a large hole cut in it and a piece of stainless acting as a filter attached to the base with counter sunk screws, this way the base of the pot sits flush on a silicone baking mat I cut to size. Do you think I will get any problems from only having a small bottom filter?

All electronics are mounted in the box (clear lid, no need for cutouts for screen or LEDs, just buttons) and high temp epoxy seals all around with all connectors on the bottom to reduce chances of water ingress. 

All plumbing fittings are 1/2" BSP 316 grade stainless with high temp plumbers tape used to create seals, got BSP unions on both the skin fittings to allow plumbing to be removed as a single item if cleaning is necessary. Ball valve on pump output to regulate flow. Ran leak tests over Easter, all looks good but given the volume and only a 2.2kW element she takes a while to heat up. Might need a drop in heater for the startup phase I reckon.

You seem to be "in the know" when it comes to Brauduino rigs so I thought I would ask for some feedback. Anyway, thanks for the hardware, and if you have any recipe recommendations for a first time brewer I would love to hear them. I built this beast, now I just need to figure out how to use it properly! 

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## angus_grant (23/4/14)

Nice build. Good to see someone went ahead with a top clamping system. I was originally going to do that but can't remember why I changed my mind. Probably easier to use the threaded rod I suppose.

I found a decent decrease in ramp times and increase of boil vigour by adding some cheap camp mats from BCF for insulation purposes. I ended up having to cut the bottom out of a cheap stainless bowl to decrease the surface area at the top of my pot to get a good decent rolling boil going, I have a 2400W heating element in a 50L pot so around the same ratio as your pot.

I reckon you might run the risk of wort channelling straight up through the grain with the small filter at the bottom. Most of the builds have a much bigger bottom filter so you might like to increase that area. But I've only done 2 batches on my build and only about 6 or 7 AG batches so relatively inexperienced. The problem is that you can't see through the inner pot to see what is going on. ha ha...


----------



## real_beer (23/4/14)

lael said:


> I'm doing a brew day on sat. If anyone wants to come and see the system in action, PM me and I'll get in touch.


I can scrape the coin together and get to the Perth Airport okay my end, but could you buy me a plane ticket (I'd prefer Qantas but even Jetstar would do at a pinch as it's a public holiday on Friday) and arrange a cab or pick me up at yours. I'd also be fine sleeping on your sofa for Friday and Saturday nights, however I'd like to be back in Perth by late Sunday night as I've got an early start at work on Monday, so no Red Eye specials please just too save a few bucks on tickets. Also please could you pay for the tickets using a Visa Card so I can email you my Flybuy details so I can score a few extra points on the side.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## real_beer (23/4/14)

lael said:


> Some detail shots:


It looks terrific!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## real_beer (23/4/14)

Deevotronics said:


> Hi Lael,
> 
> Got a kit off you a couple months back, thought I would show you a couple of pics of the system I have just completed. Its a 36 ltr outer pot and 17 ltr inner.


Beautiful job :icon_drool2:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/14)

Initially Deevotronics I would agree with Angus but thinking about it that should be fine, because all you grain will lift up away from the outlet and the pressure should equalise if not just put a wire mesh on the bottom of the grain pot.


----------



## lael (23/4/14)

real_beer said:


> I can scrape the coin together and get to the Perth Airport okay my end, but could you buy me a plane ticket...
> Cheers :beer:


Hmmm, maybe a video is in order


----------



## lael (23/4/14)

Steve, Cool idea! I would like to see someone really nail a top clamping system. how are you sealing the malt pipe?


----------



## real_beer (23/4/14)

lael said:


> Hmmm, maybe a video is in order


I really must learn to take more notice of the dates on posts :blink:. There's just so many of these build threads going on they all just seem to blur into one as you flick between them all. A video sounds a great idea.


----------



## Deevotronics (24/4/14)

lael said:


> Steve, Cool idea! I would like to see someone really nail a top clamping system. how are you sealing the malt pipe?


You can see in the second pic a blue disc in the centre which is a 20cm silicon pie dish with the walls cut off. The malt pipe sits on this then is held down via top clamp made from 4mm stainless.

Doing a run today if I can find a grain mill for a decent price


----------



## neo__04 (26/4/14)

About to do a simiar build myself. What would be the recommended pot sizes for doing double batches, 50l Max?

About to start ordering parts


----------



## bcavan (25/5/14)

This might be a little off topic but who better to ask than a skilled Brau-builder - it concerns an alternative method of sealing the bottom of the malt pipe.
I've got a mate who can roll and weld some stainless into a malt pipe (or two) and I was thinking of using the following EDPM seals from Clark Rubber for the bottom seal rather than go for the silicone tubing method used on the Big-W Pots. 






http://www.clarkrubber.com.au/epdm-boot-rubber-medium-pinchweld-with-top-bulb-24mm-x-14mm-41.html

Can anyone see a problem with my plans? the EDPM rubber is rated up to 130 degrees C and is used for roofing membranes as it doesn't leach into captured rainwater.


----------



## Pirate323i (26/5/14)

bcavan said:


> This might be a little off topic but who better to ask than a skilled Brau-builder - it concerns an alternative method of sealing the bottom of the malt pipe.
> I've got a mate who can roll and weld some stainless into a malt pipe (or two) and I was thinking of using the following EDPM seals from Clark Rubber for the bottom seal rather than go for the silicone tubing method used on the Big-W Pots.
> 
> 
> ...


The problem I see with this is that there is a bit of "metal" inside to provide the clamp... Is that stainless?


----------



## TheWiggman (26/5/14)

That's a good point, but it's also rubber. I'd stay well clear of anything rubber that will make direct contact with wort. Unless you are certain it won't leach flavours.


----------



## lael (26/5/14)

I would tend to agree. I like silicone - proven safe and works well. The 3/8" from craftbrewer is excellent and works flawlessly for me. If you want a moulded silicone there was a link on the nextgen thread for a manufacturer in China that would be worth a look.


----------



## Edak (26/5/14)

I would like to third the recommendation of not using rubber. Water running over a seal in a roofing application at low temperature is different to the rubber being completely submerged at high temperature. I think silicone is a better choice and it's not that pricey.


----------



## Deevotronics (9/6/14)

Quick update: top locking mechanisms _*must*_ be strong. Attached is a pic of my 4mm stainless bar bending due to the expanded grain and pressure from the pump... Im gonna have to get a bigger boat (i mean bar)... upsizing to 8mm for the next run 

Still made beer though! :beerbang:


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/10/14)

After delay upon delay at last some progress:



as you see the sheds a bit full, the 3v has to go , but really happy with the stand.


I'm yet to pick a spot for the thermo, it is really tight with both elements in there (total of 4800w)


And best of all no heavy lifting required!!

Have a few things to chase down over the next week or so, will post some shots of the first brew on the Monster. One thing that hasn't been mentioned before the silicone seals for the all thread, elements(they came with fibre ones so tossed them), and the thermo are all complements of grolsch, and on leak test today not a drop.This has been a wild ride really getting close now!!!


----------



## lael (13/10/14)

Very tidy - nice work!


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/10/14)

lael said:


> Very tidy - nice work!


I'm hoping the boss says that about the shed in a couple of weeks


----------



## lael (15/10/14)

lol - nice. What was the diameter and hieght of your two elements? Are they full stainless? They look good!


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/10/14)

did a leak test yesterday, water height was 50mm and covering the elements just, I tightened up both elements so the small one is around 375mm ID the other around the 400mm mark. I don't think they're stainless probably alloy of some description, nice to work with, I've reshaped with a nudge or two fairly easily. I would certainly recommend and use again.


----------



## TheMechWarrior (3/12/14)

Nice build thread Lael, thanks mate.


----------

